# 08 Grizzly Clutching



## 08GreenBrute

my buddy has an 08 grizz with 28" laws and he is wanting some more low end power so i was wondering if i could change the clutch springs like i did on my brute and if so what springs does he need?? also what else could help him in the power dept he gets mad when i leave him in the dust with the brute :rockn:

Thanks


----------



## gpinjason

Haven't gotten into my Kodiak clutching yet, but I've heard you just change the spring in the secondary, and throw some Kodiak rollers in the primary for better low end on the Grizzly... I wanna say like a white secondary spring... Hope this helps, but I really don't know much about the Yamaha clutches yet...


----------



## Bootlegger

On the Grizzly he is better off with the EPI clutch kit. The Mudder kit is very good. If he don't want wet springs he can just get new roller weights and secondary spring.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

thanks for the info i will relay the message to him. by the way what do they mean wet springs???


----------



## gpinjason

Yamahas have wet clutches inside the engine behind the primary clutch... and there are springs in the clutches that you can change out to change the tension for different shifting patterns...


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

I've seen good results by using grizz 450 roller weights or just 1-2mm "co-op mod" shims. I've done clutch work on grizz 660 and rhino's 450-660-700. The combo of primary roller weights, secondary spring upgrade, and shim or sheave machining will get you where you want to be. 1mm shim should put it back to stock power.


----------



## Grizzly08

Get you a white epi spring and 4-450 kodiak weights. Run 4 of the grizzly weights and 4 of the kodie weights in your primary.

When changing your weights pick one to take out then replace each other one with the kodie weights. In other words kodie weight, grizz weight, kodie weight. Very important to keep primary in balance.

Running 28's in my opinion a clutch kit is not needed. What ive listed above is turning the hell out of 29.5 on my 08. And it only cost me 50 to 60 dollars.


----------



## Grizzly08

Hope that helps


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^sounds good, yea his bike needs something it acts like it struggles to turn the laws in the thick stuff


----------



## Grizzly08

Yea the only thing that sucks mine to the bottom is what me call ready-mix mud...that old gray stuff that is the consistency of half dry concrete


----------



## Grizzly08

Saw this earlier today kinda like this but just holes 30 some inches deep.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Yea there is know Way his woukd turn them over in that lol. Hell I might can't either


----------



## Brute650i

Subscribed to find later


----------

